# wegen der Mörder ihres Gemahls, deren man im Park eine ganze Schar wahrgenommen hat



## boyaco

hey all!

kann jemand mir sagen, worauf sich 'deren' bezieht?
ich verstehe auch nicht was "wargenommen haben wollte" heißt

Die Herzogin schritt nun, nach dieser unverhofft glücklichen Beseitigung der ersten Interessen, zur Erfüllung ihrer zweiten Regentenpflicht, nämlich, wegen der Mörder ihres Gemahls, deren man im Park eine ganze Schar wahrgenommen haben wollte, Untersuchungen anzustellen

danke

Boyaco.


----------



## jester.

boyaco said:
			
		

> hey all!
> 
> kann jemand mir sagen, worauf sich 'deren' bezieht?
> ich verstehe auch nicht was "wargenommen haben wollte" heißt
> 
> Die Herzogin schritt nun, nach dieser unverhofft glücklichen Beseitigung der ersten Interessen, zur Erfüllung ihrer zweiten Regentenpflicht, nämlich, wegen der Mörder ihres Gemahls, dere*r* man im Park eine ganze Schar wahrgenommen haben wollte, Untersuchungen anzustellen
> 
> danke
> 
> Boyaco.



I think it should be "derer", but I'm not sure because this is quite "strange" German, nobody would write or speak like that today.

I'll try to explain it though: derer is a relative pronoun in genitive, wahrnehmen means to perceive or basically just to see.

So the sub-clause says: ..., of which one claimed to have seen a lot in the park, ...


----------



## Ralf

Hallo Boyaco,

"Deren" bezieht sich auf die "Mörder" im vorherigen Satzteil. "Wahrgenommen" ist ein Partizip von wahrnehmen. 

... because of the murderers of her husband, *of which *a whole bunch have allegedly been *spotted/ recognized/ identified* in the park ... (just my attempt--not that smooth, but at least literal)

Ralf

P.S.: I'm not that sure about "derer" vs. "derern". Anyway, it is "deren" in the original text.


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:
			
		

> I think it should be "derer", but I'm not sure because this is quite "strange" German, nobody would write or speak like that today.


I beg to differ. I wouldn't use "derer" as a relative pronoun

Jana


----------



## Lykurg

I agree with J3st3r.



> Beseitigung der ersten Interessen


is very strange, as well. I never heard it used like that - one wouldn't _liquidate one's interests_. It should be "Erledigung ihrer ersten Aufgaben/Amtspflichten" - the words beeing nearly synonymous, but completely different as a phrase.

Edit: Kleist... _ok_^^


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. I wouldn't use "derer" as a relative pronoun


Heute sieht man es selten, aber es kommt vor.

Beispiel von "früher": Und es waren derer, die die Brote gegessen hatten, fünftausend Männer. (Elberfelder Bibel, Markus 6,44)


----------



## gaer

Ralf said:
			
		

> Hallo Boyaco,
> 
> "Deren" bezieht sich auf die "Mörder" im vorherigen Satzteil. "Wahrgenommen" ist ein Partizip von wahrnehmen.
> 
> ... because of the murderers of her husband, *of which *a whole bunch have allegedly been *spotted/ recognized/ identified* in the park ... (just my attempt--not that smooth, but at least literal)
> 
> Ralf
> 
> P.S.: I'm not that sure about "derer" vs. "derern". Anyway, it is "deren" in the original text.


By the way, the FIRST sentence:

"Herzog Wilhelm von Breysach, der, seit seiner heimlichen Verbindung mit einer Gräfin, namens Katharina von Heersbruck, aus dem Hause Alt-Hüningen, die unter seinem Range zu sein schien, mit seinem Halbbruder, dem Grafen Jakob dem Rotbart, in Feindschaft lebte, kam gegen Ende des vierzehnten Jahrhunderts, da die Nacht des heiligen Remigius zu dämmern begann, von einer in Worms mit dem deutschen Kaiser abgehaltenen Zusammenkunft zurück, worin er sich von diesem Herrn, in Ermangelung ehelicher Kinder, die ihm gestorben waren, die Legitimation eines, mit seiner Gemahlin vor der Ehe erzeugten, natürlichen Sohnes, des Grafen Philipp von Hüningen, ausgewirkt hatte."

How would you like to translate THAT into English!  

I could not read any of the page. My mind rebelled against the style, and I kept getting so annoyed at all the names and the ridiculous sentences that I gave up. 

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> How would you like to translate THAT into English!



Ich würde damit anfangen, es in "lesbares" Deutsch zu übersetzen. 
Es ist für heutige Verhältnisse ein sehr gewöhnungsbedürftiger Verschachtelungsstil.


----------



## FloVi

Ralf said:
			
		

> P.S.: I'm not that sure about "derer" vs. "derern". Anyway, it is "deren" in the original text.


Ich bin auch verwirrt, denn ich würde ebenfalls sagen, dass "derer" richtig ist. Es korrespondiert auch mit üblichen Wendungen wie "Es waren Ihrer Fünf"*.

* Buchtitel: "Es waren Ihrer Fünf - Die Brüder Grimm und ihre Familie"


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> I could not read any of the page. My mind rebelled against the style, and I kept getting so annoyed at all the names and the ridiculous sentences that I gave up.



That's the same for me. My mind, too, rebells against such stupid, artificially long sentences. This example is not even well done. Some authors look for a style to distinguish themselves from others, no matter how far-fetched and unnatural the result. The most surprising fact for me is that no matter how absurd the style, there are always plenty of people who think it is extraordinary wonderful. Such are the ways with art. 

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Die Relativpronomina der/die/das haben im Genitiv Plural und Genitiv Femininum Singular zwei erlaubte Formen, derer und deren. Beide Versionen sind gleichwertig und korrekt.

Meines Erachtens ist die Form "derer" heute verbreiteter und auf eine gewisse Art moderner. Ich benutzte sie auf jeden Fall, soweit ich das jetzt sagen kann, bevorzugt.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Die Relativpronomina der/die/das haben im Genitiv Plural und Genitiv Femininum Singular zwei erlaubte Formen, derer und deren. Beide Versionen sind gleichwertig und korrekt.



Danke, es lag mir auch fern, Herrn von Kleist mangelhafte Deutschkenntnisse zu unterstellen. Ich kenne (und verwende) nur die "modernere" Form


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Die Relativpronomina der/die/das haben im Genitiv Plural und Genitiv Femininum Singular zwei erlaubte Formen, derer und deren. Beide Versionen sind gleichwertig und korrekt.
> 
> Meines Erachtens ist die Form "derer" heute verbreiteter und auf eine gewisse Art moderner. Ich benutzte sie auf jeden Fall, soweit ich das jetzt sagen kann, bevorzugt.
> 
> Kajjo


For me it all depends on the subject. I make no judgement about the quality of the writing, but I was not able to feel any interest in the story—or whatever it is. For all I know, it could have been history, or historical fiction.

On the other hand, the writing of WG Sebald, which is a style I would normally avoid at all costs, totally captivated me. I just finished _Austerlitz_ and found it amazing. With no chapters, no paragraphs and sentences that go on forever, it is everything I normally hate, but it worked. To this moment I'm not quite sure why, but if it had been written differently, the impact of the story would not have been the same.

Gaer

Jana, if this is too far off-topic, I won't be offended if you remove it. I just realized this is far from the subject.


----------



## Jana337

FloVi said:
			
		

> Und es waren derer, die die Brote gegessen hatten, fünftausend Männer.


Gut, ich kann mich natürlich auch irren, aber das ist doch kein Gegenbeispiel. Ich habe Relativpronomen gesagt und das ist in diesem Fall das rote "die".

Ich glaube natürlich Eurem Sprachgefühl, aber der Duden formuliert es ziemlich kategorisch:





> Die Formen des Relativpronomens der, die, das lauten im Genitiv dessen, deren, dessen, Plural deren:
> Die Person, deren (nicht: derer) er sich annahm, ...
> Die Taten, deren (nicht: derer) sie sich rühmen, ...
> 
> Die Form derer ist die Form des Demonstrativpronomens im Genitiv Plural und darf nicht relativisch gebraucht werden.
> 
> (c) Dudenverlag 1998


Canoo.net widerspricht dem...

Jana


----------



## FloVi

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Canoo.net widerspricht dem...



Damit steht Canoo nicht allein. Bertelsmann akzeptiert auch beide Formen. Schade, dass man das nicht auch der Reform anlasten kann.


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. I wouldn't use "derer" as a relative pronoun
> 
> Jana



Was für eine Art von Pronomen ist es den, deiner Meinung nach, in diesem Fall?


----------



## Lykurg

FloVi, natürlich kann man das der Reform anlasten - und alle Duden ab 1998 den Weg alles Irdischen gehen lassen.^^ Denn was mir in den letzten Wochen hier alles als "standardsprachlich laut neuestem Duden" an den Kopf geworfen wurde... Gut, daß ich rechtzeitig noch eine 14. Auflage (1954) geerbt habe. 


J3, bei Kleist ist es ein Relativpronomen, deswegen verwendet er dudenkonform "deren". 
Hätte der Autor des "Michael Kohlhaas" das voraussehen können, stünde da vermutlich "derer".


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Was für eine Art von Pronomen ist es den, deiner Meinung nach, in diesem Fall?


Lykurg hat es schon gesagt, aber noch mal: Wenn Herr Duden und ich  Recht haben, kann man derer als Demonstrativpronomen benutzen, nicht abe als Relativpronomen. Dementsprechend wäre "deren" in dem ersten Beitrag die einzige Möglichkeit.

Jana


----------



## se16teddy

j3st3r said:
			
		

> I'll try to explain it though: derer is a relative pronoun in genitive, wahrnehmen means to perceive or basically just to see.


 
I am sure I was taught at school that in German the genitive plural of the relative pronoun is deren, not derer. I was blissfully aware till now that there were any ifs or buts about it! I found this Duden example: 'Neben solchen Zusammensetzungen, deren Bestandteile unmittelbar, d. h. ohne Fugenzeichen, miteinander verbunden sind, stehen Komposita mit einem Fugenzeichen.'

I must leap to the defence of Kleist. In five years of studying German literature, the only authors I really really warmed to were Kleist and Brecht! There is no arguing that Kleist liked complex grammatical structures, but I always found them an intriguing puzzle to resolve, and never a barrier to comprehension. Look at this way: once you can parse Kleist with confidence you've got German syntax sussed!

Since others have tried to translate the sentence into English, here is my attempt to. 'Now that the first matter had been unexpectedly and happily resolved, the Duchess took steps to fulfil her second duty as regent, namely to instigate investigations into her husband's murderers, a band of whom was said to have been sighted in the park; accordingly, together with Herr Godwin von Herrthal, her Chancellor, she examined the dart that had brought his life to an end.'


----------



## gaer

se16teddy said:
			
		

> I must leap to the defence of Kleist. In six years of studying German literature, the only authors I really warmed to were Kleist and Brecht! There is no arguing that Kleist liked complex grammatical structures, but I always found them an intriguing puzzle to resolve, and never a barrier to comprehension.


I hope you don't think that I said anything against this author! The particular story did not immediately grab my interest, and that might just as well happen with a book or story in modern English. My point was merely that when "up against" the more difficult or more complicated writing style of this time, you more or less have to start off interested in order to get "pulled in". As I said, it was the very beginning, the first sentence, that pushed me away, but if I had some idea of the story and had an interest in it BEFORE beginning it, I would have read through it and picked up the style.


> Since others have tried to translate the sentence into English, here is my attempt to. 'Now that the first matter had been unexpectedly and happily resolved, the Duchess took steps to fulfil her second duty as regent, namely to instigate investigations into her husband's murderers, of whom, it was said, a mob had been seen in the park; accordingly, together with Herr Godwin von Herrthal, her Chancellor, she examined the dart that had brought his life to an end.'


 
I think your translation does an excellent job of carrying across the meaning. For those who are not on your level, let me add a deliberately literal translation. This is NOT meant to improve yours, nor is it meant to read smoothly. On the contrary. I hope people will notice two things. First, that even a literal translation shows that English from a couple centuries ago (or more) was equally complicated, although for obvious reasons our language does not tend to work from the outside in as German does here.

So, very literally:

The Duchess now "strode", after that [the/this] unexpectedly fortunate resolution of "the first interests/matters" [plural in form but singular in sense], to the "fulfillment" of her second duty as regent, namely to "engage" investigations "concerning" her husband's murderers, of whom a mob had been "noticed" [allegedly {haben wollte}, and herself examined for this purpose with Herr Godwin von Herrthal, her Chancellor, the dart, which had "made an end to his life".

You would not have to alter my literal translation too much, merely replacing a few words here and there and altering the word order, to arrive at a style very much like what I have recently read in the letters of John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, etc.  They too wrote very long and complicated sentences!

Gaer


----------



## Lykurg

Gaer, auch deine wirklich sehr detailgetreue Übersetzung wird meines Erachtens dem Wort "Beseitigung" nicht gerecht. "Beseitigen" bedeutet wörtlich "aus dem Weg räumen". Ich glaube, "removal" oder sogar "elimination" würde passen. Wirklich ein sehr merkwürdiges Wort hier.


----------



## gaer

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Gaer, auch deine wirklich sehr detailgetreue Übersetzung wird meines Erachtens dem Wort "Beseitigung" nicht gerecht. "Beseitigen" bedeutet wörtlich "aus dem Weg räumen". Ich glaube, "removal" oder sogar "elimination" würde passen. Wirklich ein sehr merkwürdiges Wort hier.


We also should have the text where we can see it, the complete sentence:

Die Herzogin schritt nun, nach dieser unverhofft glücklichen Beseitigung der ersten Interessen, zur Erfüllung ihrer zweiten Regentenpflicht, nämlich, wegen der Mörder ihres Gemahls, deren man im Park eine ganze Schar wahrgenommen haben wollte, Untersuchungen anzustellen, und prüfte zu diesem Zweck selbst, mit Herrn Godwin von Herrthal, ihrem Kanzler, den Pfeil, der seinem Leben ein Ende gemacht hatte.

And you are totally right. In fact, the meaning of the German word is so obvious, I'm not sure why I stumbed. Let's see:

clear out of the way, push aside, get out of the way, eliminate

We could go on and on. Now, often when matters are "resolved", they are "cleared up" or "removed" from our list of "things to be taken care of". I can't think of one good word in English to replace it. I have already stretched things to the limite with "strode" and "engage". 

Ideas?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ich glaube natürlich Eurem Sprachgefühl, aber der Duden formuliert es ziemlich kategorisch:[...] Canoo.net widerspricht dem...



Der Wahrig, Fehlerfreies Deutsch, 2002, gibt die gleiche Erklärung wie Canoo.net. Ich bin fest von der doppelten Möglichkeit überzeugt und bevorzuge in vielen Fällen "derer". Es gibt aber auch Fälle, in denen "deren" besser klingt. Wenn ich die Zeit finde, werde ich mal Beispiele zusammenstellen. Morgen habe ich aber viel zu tun...

Kajjo


----------



## Paskovich

Falls es wen interessiert: Für mich hört sich _dere*r* man eine ganze Schar wahrgenommen hat_ auch besser an, wenn es halt _derer_ anstatt _deren_ heißt.
Um ehrlich zu sein hört sich für mich _deren_ in diesem Satz sogar recht blöd an.

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum.


----------

